# Weight of your adult GSD bitch...



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

I wonder if those with GSD bitches, could possibly tell me the weight of their dogs..and perhaps at what age they were what weight...

I've always had male GSDs previously and this is my first ever bitch. She just seems to tiny at times...

She's now 5.5 months old and just over 20kgs (44pounds)... It reads about right when you look at 'charts' etc...but I just wanted to know your personal experience...

Thanks

Gary


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Adult weight can vary depending on so many factors: How big were the dog's parents? Is the dog at ideal weight? Is the dog conditioned or 'soft'? 

My female is 15 months, so she's not quite an adult yet, but she weighs in at somewhere between 60 and 65 pounds. I haven't weighed her since July 15 (she was 62 pounds then), so I don't know her exact weight today. Both of her parents are good sized dogs - not overly large, but not small either. 

My boy, Jak, who is 2 years old, is only a few pounds heavier than Jessie. On July 14, he weighed 67 pounds, but he is on the lean side and still has some filling out to do.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Kristen Cabe said:


> Adult weight can vary depending on so many factors: How big were the dog's parents? Is the dog at ideal weight? Is the dog conditioned or 'soft'?


She is conditioned. Good muscle tone etc.

This is her father;

http://www.ukdogsport.com/dogs/Rogue.html

http://photos.ukdogsport.com/p18972406.html

http://photos.ukdogsport.com/p18972409.html


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

A fairly good rule of thumb (depending on the breed) is that dog will likely be (give or take) twice their weight at around 4-5 months old. When I first got Zoso (Malinois/GSD cross or something like that) at 4 months, he was a scrawny 23 pounds, but by 5 months, was 37 lbs, so his weight around 4.5 months was pretty close. He finished at about 62-65 lbs at excellent conditioning. I need to weigh Fawkes really badly as he's at about 4.5 months. I tried weighing him by subtracting my weight from his on our bathroom scale, but he wriggles way too much.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

My female is 18kg..... but she's a Dutch Shepherd, and she really is tiny :lol:

My male pups are 6 months old and probably about 25kg give or take, so 20kg at 5.5 months old seems OK for a female.


----------



## Melissa Hoyer (Aug 28, 2006)

Kira is 24 inches and 62 lbs at 17 months.

Grace is 27 inches and 70ish lbs at 5 years. (She's pretty tall and narrow.)


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Lexus is 79.4 pounds ( Weight her yesterday ) She is 33 months old.


----------



## symeon kazanas (Jul 3, 2006)

My Czech/DDR female is 68 lbs at 22 months old. She looks small next to my five year old male, even though he is only12 lbs heavier.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Lexus is 79.4 pounds ( Weight her yesterday ) She is 33 months old.


Great picture... Have you got any more ?


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

Cora will be 3 in January and is 96 lbs, she is a little heavy and should probably weigh about 85-90 she is a large female.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Gary for more pictures you can go to http://www.qualityk9concepts.com/

Scroll down to "working dog chat" Then you can join this forum, which is ours. In the photo section there's lots of pictures.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Gary for more pictures you can go to http://www.qualityk9concepts.com/
> 
> Scroll down to "working dog chat" Then you can join this forum, which is ours. In the photo section there's lots of pictures.


Great site.. thanks for info


----------

